# Any bracing or additonal wood between Kick boards and skin of barn?



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wondering what should we put between the kickboards (horizontal placing of 2x8 southern yellow pine) and the skin of the pole barn?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Another view of the inside of the pole barn where we will have to install a wall of 2x8 southern yellow pine boards.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I used 4 X 4's fastened to the cross pieces the skin is fastened to, then screwed the kickboards to them on the inside as well. An easier way would have been to use your kickboards as part of the structure, in place of the cross pieces the skin is fastened to. They are the same thickness so would work fine. I figured THAT part out after the fact.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Food for thought since you haven't started yet. Putting your kick boards in vertically will make them stronger.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Food for thought since you haven't started yet. Putting your kick boards in vertically will make them stronger.


How so?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Shorter span of lumber is stronger. But it also depends on how they are installed.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> Shorter span of lumber is stronger. But it also depends on how they are installed.


Ok, that is what I thought was the reason, but just wanted it confirmed.


----------

